# New display layout! FUN!



## Picklejar (Nov 14, 2011)

Out with the old in with the new! Fall has been good to me, lots of new stuff to work into the collection. Alas, many must go too. (I don't have a warehouse...yet.) But here is a rough layout for my new window display, probably gonna change again soon. I just picked up two nice blobs what need some cleaning. More to come, thanks for looking!--Joe


----------



## Picklejar (Nov 14, 2011)

Closer.


----------



## Picklejar (Nov 14, 2011)

Closerer.


----------



## epackage (Nov 14, 2011)

Looks nice PJ, now if we can get you to post larger photos it would really show off your fine decorating skills....Jim


----------



## Picklejar (Nov 14, 2011)




----------



## Picklejar (Nov 14, 2011)

[img=http://img94.imageshack.us/img94/7769/dscn3893sa.th.jpg]


----------



## Picklejar (Nov 14, 2011)

I hate imageshack. Any suggestions for a mac user Mr Ep?


----------



## epackage (Nov 18, 2011)

I use photobucket, I don't know mac's...


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 18, 2011)

= +http://img94.imageshack.us/img94/7769/dscn3893sa.th.jpg + [IMG]

 Hey Picklejar,

 There's a disturbance in the foto firmament tonight...

 [IMG]http://chestofbooks.com/food/beverages/A-Treatise-On-Beverages/images/Fig-225-Hutchinson-Bottling-Table-and-Attachment.png


----------



## Picklejar (Nov 23, 2011)

Gotcha!


----------



## Picklejar (Nov 23, 2011)

Pow.


----------



## Picklejar (Nov 23, 2011)

Bifff.


----------



## Ace10Tex (Nov 23, 2011)

Hey PJ who needs jewelry when you got dem pretty bottles!! My fav is the blob top beer or soda with long seed bubble in the neck! Can't read the full name but it looks like Fulton on the bottom. They are all nice by the way and great pics!! HH Ace


----------



## Picklejar (Nov 23, 2011)

Einwechter and Fulton. It's one of my personal faves too!- Joe


----------



## JOETHECROW (Nov 24, 2011)

Real nice pics~


----------



## Stardust (Nov 27, 2011)

Beautiful ~ ENTER THOSE PHOTOS [] in the calender contest!!!


----------



## Stardust (Nov 27, 2011)

Lorne,
 How do you do that magic? I just don't get it.  [] Thanks for any info. star ~ *[]


----------

